# Lister



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an appointment with Dr Abdalla at the Lister in two weeks time.  Does anyone have any experience of him.  I was scheduled to see Dr Parikh but i she is ill.  I now realise how important it is to have a sympathetic and understanding doctor


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I haven't but just wanted to wish you luck with your appointment.

This link might help you though 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139776.135

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello shad,

i had dr abdulla at the lister 2 years ago......got pregnant on my first attempt. i now have a beautiful little boy.

so good luck!!
Angela


----------

